# QUADS!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So my FF nubian girl Zenny, well her udder was growing almost by the hour so I had a feeling we were getting close. Her belly was huge so I kinda thought triplets, although given that my girl Gemma who we lost was carrying quads I was a little concerned that Zenny might have them too. Well sure enough I got home from work today and she had just had them - four lovely soggy little babies, all very healthy.

Two mainly white boys, and two stunning grey/white/black girls 

Will grab some more photos tomorrow, but here's one of the two boys and the larger of the two girls


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Congratulations ~ that is wonderful and from a FF too! :hi5:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats!! That's wonderful! Can't wait to see some dried off and fluffy pictures!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

So cute all soggy, can't wait to see them dry!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable congrats....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrat!!! You gotta tell my your tick on getting 4 lol. And Im sorry about your other doe, I was going to try and find that thread and see how things were going


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Good... Congratulations. You needed that!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! Good job mom on delivering four unassisted! I've had three sets of quads now and only didn't need at least a little help. They literally flew out one after the other so fast I couldn't keep up with drying them off. Lol. Cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the 4 beautiful babies  I love the doelings colors


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on 4 soggy wet babies. I love coming home to them.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So happy for you. Congratulations.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Here's a couple more from last night of the little girl who wasnt in the top photo. Will get fluffy pictures today with a camera so they will be better quality.










Sorry this one is the wrong way









Firelight - I know right! I have had to untangle many triplets and quads (other peoples goats though - these are my first quads). I am still in a bit of shock that a FF delivered quads without any assistance! They must have been born just before I got home cos they were still soggy and two were covered in mucus and membranes. She did NOT want anything to do with them, she was very confused about why the slimy little things were following her around and trying to get her udder. She was a little more maternal last night though, licking their bums and talking to them through the fence (I pull them at birth to bottle feed). ALso not keen on me milking her. She has retained the placenta so I'm off to the vet this morning for oxytocin and antibiotics, hoping that the oxytocin is going to help with the milk too - I only got around 400ml from her last night - I had sort of expected more??

Yep Lori, this is the first year I have kidding does and worked full time and not been able to take them to work with me, so I've been a nervous wreck worrying about if things go wrong. She's done such a good job for me having them all by herself.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! They're so adorable!!!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Like everybody has said, they're adorable!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awww ... so cute! Makes me want to just hugg them.
:grouphug:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such a healthy delivery!~!!! :stars: 

Adorable little "long ears"


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG Congrats on Quads! They are beautiful! Love their color and my goodness...cute factor overload!


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

Well Keren, it sure beets my triplets, never had any quads. The colouring is terriffic, congratulations. This year is the first of crossing nubian with saanen, togg, A brown, will be interesting to see what I get.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats on the quads! That is wonderful!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Somehow I missed this until now. Congratulations on your quads! :stars: And on a FF too!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had our first quads last season. It was so special. So glad all went well. And sooooooooo cute.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow quads! So amazing and cute.


----------

